# My take on the Anthem protests



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I know, I know, not ANOTHER thread about the protests. Well, if you're interested here is my perspective on the situation.

Most of you know I am a Californian, born and raised. And I know most of you don't like California(ns). The entire reason I mention California at all in this thread is because I see the CA state flag everyday. I love the CA state flag. Unfortunately Liberals, for the most part, have ruined California. I'm sure most of you know the ways they've ruined CA so I won't go into it. Because of the mess they've made of this once great state I very much dislike Liberals (Liberal Progressives even moreso). I don't want to use the word hate but my feelings toward them are pretty damn close. I resist and protest Liberals every chance I get. I vote against them, I speak out against them. 

Everytime I see the CA flag I don't hate the flag or disrespect it. The reason being is because the Liberals I despise are not the flag. That flag is a symbol of all the great things CA was at one time and all the great things it could be again. It doesn't represent the idiots who have ruined this state so I harbor no ill will toward the flag or what she stands for. I don't protest or "resist" the state flag because IT has done nothing wrong. It continues to wave no matter whether people I agree with or disagree with are in office.

I feel the same about the anthem protests. Although I think these "protestors" are morons I also believe they have every right to protest (though they should be doing it on their own time and not at work). They are just taking out their frustration or whatever their beef is on the wrong thing. The anthem did nothing wrong to them. If they truly believe the Anthem isn't their anthem then maybe they need to look into renouncing their citizenship and moving to a place that, in their mind, hasn't done them wrong.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I agree, particularly with the last part. I don't care if they protest because it's protected speech. But do it appropriately and not be disrespectful toward the country that protects their speech. 
Besides, I don't think a bunch of men paid millions of dollars to line up, sniff each other's butts, then run like crazy trying to take an inflated piece of pig butt away from each other are bastions of wisdom.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Cowboys Owner and the Former Army Ranger Steeler Caved ,the NFL has chosen sides .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I know,
> I feel the same about the anthem protests. Although I think these "protestors" are morons I also believe they have every right to protest (though they should be doing it on their own time and not at work). They are just taking out their frustration or whatever their beef is on the wrong thing. The anthem did nothing wrong to them. If they truly believe the Anthem isn't their anthem then maybe they need to look into renouncing their citizenship and moving to a place that, in their mind, hasn't done them wrong.


The intent seems to be to change the country and flag into something else. They see this country built on everything they despise. blm, antifa and the other fringe groups want to change the Constitution and everything it stands for. obummer stated the Constitution was flawed in a radio interview during his first election. AND it got him elected for 2 terms. That is their end game.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A person who can take a heart from someone who died probably by accident, a donner, and put it into a person who has one foot in the grave, and give them perhaps forty years of healthy life, are heros. A person who can throw a baseball 100 mph accurately, shoot a basketball in a basket better than 99.97% of everyone else, or play football better than most everyone else are not. 
A police officer, firefighter, doctor, nurse, emt, or hell, just someone, male or female, who is willing to get up and go to work everyday in the heat of summer or the cold of winter, people who all aid the betterment of society are all heros not some sport dickweed who ain't even smart enough to know they have it made.
As Forest Gump would say, that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-standing-for-anthem/?utm_term=.62a46f765f9c

The owner of the Cowboys _is_ operating on his own dime.

There's a lot of controversy about the third verse of the anthem and whether or not it has "harmed anyone".

Spanish. It's the language that's coming.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If you put your personal being and good above the country/Flag then you are putting your self above all who fought and died to give you that right to be an ass and don't deserve the right you are abusing. Please leave this country and help save what many have fought and died for.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I know, I know, not ANOTHER thread about the protests. Well, if you're interested here is my perspective on the situation.
> 
> Most of you know I am a Californian, born and raised. And I know most of you don't like California(ns). The entire reason I mention California at all in this thread is because I see the CA state flag everyday. I love the CA state flag. Unfortunately Liberals, for the most part, have ruined California. I'm sure most of you know the ways they've ruined CA so I won't go into it. Because of the mess they've made of this once great state I very much dislike Liberals (Liberal Progressives even moreso). I don't want to use the word hate but my feelings toward them are pretty damn close. I resist and protest Liberals every chance I get. I vote against them, I speak out against them.
> 
> ...


Squatch ..... I most certainly hope you feel better after that mild mini rant, I most certainly *do not*.

Still pissed and ashamed in NE Texas.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Squatch ..... I most certainly hope you feel better after that mild mini rant, I most certainly *do not*.
> 
> Still pissed and ashamed in NE Texas.


I don't feel any better but I thought that might put some perspective into it, at least a little. I get that they want to protest and I believe they have every right too. But I still haven't heard word one about WHAT they are protesting. Blacks being shot by cops? Okay great, we all know more whites are killed by cops every year. And if they're so dammed worried about blacks being killed why are they silent about black on black killings, which far outnumber white on black killings!

If they want change so bad it doesn't come by disrespecting a symbol or the meaning behind the symbol.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

ekim said:


> If you put your personal being and good above the country/Flag then you are putting your self above all who fought and died to give you that right to be an ass and don't deserve the right you are abusing. Please leave this country and help save what many have fought and died for.


Why did you translate it into English?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> If they want change so bad it doesn't come by disrespecting a symbol or the meaning behind the symbol.


Actually, that's the only time it happens.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I know, I know, not ANOTHER thread about the protests. Well, if you're interested here is my perspective on the situation.
> 
> Most of you know I am a Californian, born and raised. And I know most of you don't like California(ns). The entire reason I mention California at all in this thread is because I see the CA state flag everyday. I love the CA state flag. Unfortunately Liberals, for the most part, have ruined California. I'm sure most of you know the ways they've ruined CA so I won't go into it. Because of the mess they've made of this once great state I very much dislike Liberals (Liberal Progressives even moreso). I don't want to use the word hate but my feelings toward them are pretty damn close. I resist and protest Liberals every chance I get. I vote against them, I speak out against them.
> 
> ...


I have to beg of making a rational comment...You said California so many times I threw up in my mouth and could not complete the reading of your post....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Actually, that's the only time it happens.


Don't you find it funny they are protesting the flag/anthem and not the officers on the field protecting them? If officer misconduct is their beef.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The way I understand it, they are not protesting officer misconduct, they are protesting _institutionalized_ officer misconduct.

The two are very different.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

They disrespect the flag, they are protesting all who served under it, died for it and all that it stands for..

Here is my flag, I will defend what it represents, I will protect those it flies over. I will Fight those who would seek to destroy it and will die gladly knowing it will shroud me unto the earth and be a token back to my family as a respectful symbol of my faithful service.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

They are protesting _perceived_ oppression and racism everywhere. They are for the most part full of :vs_poop:. You could hand them everything they ever dreamed of on a silver platter and they would still whine it wasn't fair.

I hope the NFL collapses and they all end up flipping burgers until they are replaced with robots.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Why did you translate it into English?


I was born and raised in the USA and English is the only language I speak,read or write. What makes you think I had to translate it to English. Or does the fact that you say you reside in Seattle have something to do with your response, views and your thought process?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

White Shadow said:


> They are protesting _perceived_ oppression and racism everywhere. They are for the most part full of :vs_poop:. You could hand them everything they ever dreamed of on a silver platter and they would still whine it wasn't fair.
> 
> I hope the NFL collapses and they all end up flipping burgers until they are replaced with robots.


Anyone who supports the NFL after this stuff deserves what they get.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> The way I understand it, they are not protesting officer misconduct, they are protesting _institutionalized_ officer misconduct.
> 
> The two are very different.


Okay then. Don't you find it funny they are protesting the flag/anthem and not the officers on the field protecting them? If _institutionalized_ officer misconduct is their beef.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I will concede that as long as you guys believe that, you don't have to listen to anyone or think about anything. Things don't get complicated until you decide that the President, congress, state and city officials might do something wrong, and that lawful protests may well be called for.

The funny part is that every time someone says something about "my flag, right or wrong", "disrespecting veterans", (in spite of the fact that some of us were veterans long before we became politically active and that some veterans are some of the most active protestors) those are the same guys who like to pose about overthrowing the United States if the second amendment is ever threatened.

Finally, speaking as a veteran, some of the folks I saw in the service _deserved_ to be disrespected, starting with the deserters and heroin addicts and moving on to the people who were just flat scum. Some of them died in combat of stupidity, and a lot of them took others with them.

There is no group of humans that is perfect, and from one veteran to another, if the veteran has no clothes, he has no clothes.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Okay then. Don't you find it funny they are protesting the flag/anthem and not the officers on the field protecting them? If _institutionalized_ officer misconduct is their beef.


No, I don't. Do you? What would you do?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Okay then. Don't you find it funny they are protesting the flag/anthem and not the officers on the field protecting them? If _institutionalized_ officer misconduct is their beef.


Well you can't protest the one's protecting you...... except they belong to the same group you are protesting. Kind of reminds you of all the politicians who are anti-gun.......... except for the one's they carry and the one's their bodyguard detail have. But other than that, they think guns should be banned.

Or like Al Gore who states we are causing climate change (or whatever they are calling it this week). We need to go green he says as his electric bill is more than my house payment, his private jets cause more pollution than my SUV and his limo has 10x exhaust spewing out than my wife's mid-size 4 door. But, other than that, we are causing climate change.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> No, I don't. Do you? What would you do?


Yes I do. I find it funny, as in strange, and stupid.

Rather than alienating half of the country and many of my fans/viewers I would use my celebrity to go on talk shows/radio shows/anyone who would listen to get my message out. Donate my time in inner cities where black on black killing is much higher than police/black shootings, I would donate some of my big salary to groups who monitor and go after _institutionalized_ police misconduct, I would stop getting caught using enhancement drugs and/or beating women and/or fathering children with women from every city I go to, I'd stop listening to and/or promoting music that glorifies drugs, gangs, disrespecting women/law enforcement. To name a few.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Yes I do. I find it funny, as in strange, and stupid.
> 
> Rather than alienating half of the country and many of my fans/viewers I would use my celebrity to go on talk shows/radio shows/anyone who would listen to get my message out. Donate my time in inner cities where black on black killing is much higher than police/black shootings, I would donate some of my big salary to groups who monitor and go after _institutionalized_ police misconduct, I would stop getting caught using enhancement drugs and/or beating women and/or fathering children with women from every city I go to, I'd stop listening to and/or promoting music that glorifies drugs, gangs, disrespecting women/law enforcement. To name a few.


And then? After none of that worked, or if the "misconduct" (there are other words) got worse? I'll ignore the part that doesn't apply-- you seem to be grouping a bunch of stuff into one person, and you seem to be getting your people mixed up. None of your screed answers someone like Richard Sherman, Jerry Jones or the majority of Black Lives Matter.

We as a society are quiet a ways past the "talk nicely" phase. The protests you see are because talking nicely doesn't work.

It pleases me that the protests draw blood.

This woman meets none of your criteria, and has gone further than anything you mention: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-news:page/in-the-news&utm_term=.9d89a8fe6800


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> And then? After none of that worked, or if the "misconduct" (there are other words) got worse? I'll ignore the part that doesn't apply-- you seem to be grouping a bunch of stuff into one person, and you seem to be getting your people mixed up. None of your screed answers someone like Richard Sherman, Jerry Jones or the majority of Black Lives Matter.
> 
> We as a society are quiet a ways past the "talk nicely" phase. The protests you see are because talking nicely doesn't work.
> 
> ...


Sheila Jackson Lee is the best you have? She's one of the biggest race baiters out there. Next you'll be telling me Maxine Waters is great. So "talking nicely" hasn't worked and now it's time to take a knee at a football game? How'd that BS "hands up, don't shoot" thing work out? That solve all the worlds woes? So when the knee thing backfires what do you suggest they do, since "talking nicely" hasn't worked?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Sheila Jackson Lee is the best you have? She's one of the biggest race baiters out there. Next you'll be telling me Maxine Waters is great. So "talking nicely" hasn't worked and now it's time to take a knee at a football game? How'd that BS "hands up, don't shoot" thing work out? That solve all the worlds woes? So when the knee thing backfires what do you suggest they do, since "talking nicely" hasn't worked?


Work will get you up early. Don't entertain stupid. Go to bed.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I will concede that as long as you guys believe that, you don't have to listen to anyone or think about anything. Things don't get complicated until you decide that the President, congress, state and city officials might do something wrong, and that lawful protests may well be called for.


Let them protest on their own time, as Sas already pointed out. Do you think it's ironic? It's because of all the flag stands for that they're able to protest in the first place.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Jerry Jone is on both his own time and his own dime, and has said his employees are free to join him.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't feel any better but I thought that might put some perspective into it, at least a little. I get that they want to protest and I believe they have every right too. But I still haven't heard word one about WHAT they are protesting. Blacks being shot by cops? Okay great, we all know more whites are killed by cops every year. And if they're so dammed worried about blacks being killed why are they silent about black on black killings, which far outnumber white on black killings!
> 
> If they want change so bad it doesn't come by disrespecting a symbol or the meaning behind the symbol.


You are absolutely correct. A football game and our National anthem is the wrong platform for a public statement of one's views, even if anyone cared what these entertainers thought, I most certainly do not.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Many threads on this issue. The protests were to bring awareness of racial inequality, maybe I missed it, but since this started haven't seen much discussion on the matter. If at all. The law of unintended consequence? jmo. Just don't think it has advanced their agenda at all.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I suspect that Jerry Jones's god is the almighty dollar, he'd likely do about anything to stay on the good side of the majority of his players. Same is probably true for most if not all the NFL owners. 
What they do, or don't do is their right, whether or not we choose to support them, and support the companies that support them is our right. As already mentioned, by Sas, there is much more they could do to help their cause, if that was truly their goal. I personally suspect it's a cheap grab at the limelight.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> The way I understand it, they are not protesting officer misconduct, they are protesting _institutionalized_ officer misconduct.
> 
> The two are very different.


BS.... These fools are hiding behind the idea of "protest". These bastards are just whining because trump is the president and not Hillary.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Anyone who supports the NFL after this stuff deserves what they get.


Me and Mum signed a few of the Ducks pledges "If they don't stand,I wont watch"
The Duck tweeted the results out


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Divide and conquer and they are doing a darn good job.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I will concede that as long as you guys believe that, you don't have to listen to anyone or think about anything. Things don't get complicated until you decide that the President, congress, state and city officials might do something wrong, and that lawful protests may well be called for.
> 
> The funny part is that every time someone says something about "my flag, right or wrong", "disrespecting veterans", (in spite of the fact that some of us were veterans long before we became politically active and that some veterans are some of the most active protestors) those are the same guys who like to pose about overthrowing the United States if the second amendment is ever threatened.
> 
> ...


You continue to miss the point(s).

A NFL game and the anthem that is enjoyed by many is simply the wrong platform. It is a platform that they do not own, direct, nor control.

They think (or think we should) we care about what they think. Sports figures missed the "role model" boat along time ago. Again, we see a sense of entitlement run rampant in this country, mainly by those who take more than they give. These players are not entitled to any more than you or I, and their opinions are being directed at issues other than the real causes. In reality, this is as much about "them" as it is a perceived injustice.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Did somebody here just use Sheila Jackson Lee to try and make a point? :vs_lol:


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Did somebody here just use Sheila Jackson Lee to try and make a point? :vs_lol:


Maxine Waters on deck ...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It's exactly the right platform. It's working, and it has the blessing of the owners.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> It's exactly the right platform. It's working, and it has the blessing of the owners.


Its working you say? Other than pissing off real Patriotic Americans, just what perceived injustices have been remedied! if anything the gap has grown wider.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> Maxine Waters on deck ...


I read that at first as "Maxine Waters is a dick"

Why yes, I thought, she is a total dick.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> It's exactly the right platform. It's working, and it has the blessing of the owners.


I think it will work out well for them. Charging big money to watch big money players protest is what the people want to do.

I'll bet if you don't have season tickets now, you'll be buying them soon. A cause you can wholeheartedly support.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Its working you say? Other than pissing off real Patriotic Americans, just what perceived injustices have been remedied! if anything the gap has grown wider.


It's pissing everyone off, including members of congress. It's just pissing them off for _very_ different reasons. This state won't last forever.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

inceptor said:


> I think it will work out well for them. Charging big money to watch big money players protest is what the people want to do.
> 
> I'll bet if you don't have season tickets now, you'll be buying them soon. A cause you can wholeheartedly support.


No, we went to Superbowl 48, when the Hawks lost on the last play. We're too old to attend games anymore, unless we go all in with private jets and private suites.

We'll just donate the money straight to the causes we support.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the answer is simple boycott everything related to those specific players and teams.
they think they are important - we have to show them with out fans they are nothing, no fans =no money =no job.
the problem is some people could care less about anything but watching a ball game -I live in a very sports oriented area even though myself, I could care less who is playing who or what the score is. 
this is a time when some of the really big names like Jordan, Ruth, magic Johnson, Bradshaw and dozens of others should step up and explain to these pansies what's up.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> No, we went to Superbowl 48, when the Hawks lost on the last play. We're too old to attend games anymore, unless we go all in with private jets and private suites.
> 
> We'll just donate the money straight to the causes we support.


Well I think that's noble. Just donate the money straight to the NFL. Not even to support just the Hawks but to ensure all players can still maintain their meager salary.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> the answer is simple boycott everything related to those specific players and teams.
> they think they are important - we have to show them with out fans they are nothing, no fans =no money =no job.
> the problem is some people could care less about anything but watching a ball game -I live in a very sports oriented area even though myself, I could care less who is playing who or what the score is.
> this is a time when some of the really big names like Jordan, Ruth, magic Johnson, Bradshaw and dozens of others should step up and explain to these pansies what's up.


Bradshaw has already. Funny how he says everyone has the right to speak up, but he is insinuating the president doesn't have that right


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> It's pissing everyone off, including members of congress. It's just pissing them off for _very_ different reasons. This state won't last forever.


Hopefully that change of state is the NFL going bankrupt and closing up shop. It would be a big bonus if it back fed into the college system and made them realize that character counts.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

SGG said:


> Bradshaw has already. Funny how he says everyone has the right to speak up, but he is insinuating the president doesn't have that right


Bradshaw was never the brightest star in the heavens to start with, and I doubt all those blows to the head helped him think more clearly.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm not actually boycotting the NFL, I just don't care anymore so I stopped watching, which pretty much ends up being the same thing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I know, I know, not ANOTHER thread about the protests. Well, if you're interested here is my perspective on the situation.
> 
> Most of you know I am a Californian, born and raised. And I know most of you don't like California(ns). The entire reason I mention California at all in this thread is because I see the CA state flag everyday. I love the CA state flag. Unfortunately Liberals, for the most part, have ruined California. I'm sure most of you know the ways they've ruined CA so I won't go into it. Because of the mess they've made of this once great state I very much dislike Liberals (Liberal Progressives even moreso). I don't want to use the word hate but my feelings toward them are pretty damn close. I resist and protest Liberals every chance I get. I vote against them, I speak out against them.
> 
> ...


For the record, I don't hate California one bit. I think California is one of the most diversely beautiful geographic places in the US and on the Earth. I have enjoyed my trips to CA and hope one day to return.

But, there are so many fubar'd idiots in CA that have ruined the Great State.

I wish that we could turn back the clock and transport ole Slippy to the post WW2/mid 20th century and I'd be the first to move to California. Maybe I could have changed the fate of this wonderful, magical place?

One will never know...


----------

